# fa



## lapostiza

Ciao ragazzi,

Estoy un poco confundida con la siguiente oracion:

eppure è stato solamente un anno fa

Creo que se traduce asi:    aun estuve solamente un an~o 

?Cual es la funcion de la palabra "fa"?

Mil Grazie


----------



## rachelmf

_Y sin embargo fue/ha sido hace solamente un año_. 
Fa es lo mismo que 'ago'.


----------



## irene.acler

En español el "fa" italiano corresponde en este contexto a "hace".


----------



## fabiog_1981

Yo diría así:
sin embargo fue sólo hace un año
Ciao!


----------



## lapostiza

irene.acler said:


> En español el "fa" italiano corresponde en este contexto a "hace".


 
eppure è stato solamente un anno fa

No capto el porque el verbo "fa" se ubica al fin de la oracion.  ?Alguien me puede hacer el favor de explicarmelo?

Grazie


----------



## fabiog_1981

Hola lapostiza,
un anno fa = hace un año = a year ago
por qué el "fa" se ubica al fin? No sé pero en italiano es así, como en inglés.
Apréndetelo así, due anni fa, 5 minuti fa, 4 mesi fa, ecc...
Ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con fabio, no hay una explicación..es como si te preguntara por qué "hace" se pone antes del año (hace dos/tres/cuatro...años).


----------



## lapostiza

Grazie Fabiog e irene.acler,

Esta bien grabado en la memoria.


----------



## mauro63

Hola a todos
Me parece que aunque sea  mucho más común e incluso para algunos la única forma correcta actualmente , el Garzanti reporta la siguiente forma :

*3* compiersi (di un determinato tempo): _fa un anno_, _fanno due anni da che ci conoscemmo_ .


----------



## irene.acler

Tienes razón, Mauro, también existe esa posibilidad. Pero sin duda es mucho menos común.


----------



## karunavera

mauro63 said:


> Hola a todos
> Me parece que aunque sea mucho más común e incluso para algunos la única forma correcta actualmente , el Garzanti reporta la siguiente forma :
> 
> *3* compiersi (di un determinato tempo): _fa un anno_, _fanno due anni da che ci conoscemmo_ .


 
Bueno, aunque el garzanti reporte esa forme, te aseguro que NADIE lo utiliza NUNCA!!


----------



## lapostiza

karunavera said:


> Bueno, aunque el garzanti reporte esa forma, te aseguro que NADIE lo utiliza NUNCA!!


 
Karunavera,
solo una piccola correzione.   

Dove posso trovare il Garzanti?

Grazie a Mauro, Irene e Karunavera

Marta


----------



## mauro63

lapostiza said:


> Karunavera,
> solo una piccola correzione.
> 
> Dove posso trovare il Garzanti?
> 
> Grazie a Mauro, Irene e Karunavera
> 
> Marta


 
El diccionario Garzanti online lo puedes encontrar aquí
http://www.garzanti.it/


----------



## lapostiza

Mil Grazie, Mauro.

Ciao.


----------



## irene.acler

lapostiza said:


> Grazie mille, Mauro.
> 
> Ciao.


----------



## lapostiza

Perdon, a veces me confundo con el Italiano. Pienso en Espan~ol y escribo en Italiano. Realmente batallo con esto. Me gustaria saber si otros usuarios tienen el mismo problema. Grazie Irene.

Ciao.

Marta


----------



## irene.acler

No te preocupes!
Saludos!


----------



## mauro63

lapostiza said:


> Perdon, a veces me confundo con el Italiano. Pienso en Espan~ol y escribo en Italiano. Realmente batallo con esto. Me gustaria saber si otros usuarios tienen el mismo problema. Grazie Irene.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Te cuento que en mi casa siempre se habló italiano ( mis padres son italianos), o sea fué mi primer idioma, aún así hago bastantes errores porque al ser idiomas con muchas semejanzas las posibilidades de mezclar palabras y estructuras es mayor .Este fenómeno les ocurre también a los mismos italianos que viven aquí en mayor o menor medida, dado que poco a poco empiezan a reemplazar ciertas palabras italianas por otras españolas pero "italianizadas". Es un hecho muy interesante .
> Así que no te desalientes  .


----------



## lapostiza

mauro63 said:


> lapostiza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perdon, a veces me confundo con el Italiano. Pienso en Espan~ol y escribo en Italiano. Realmente batallo con esto. Me gustaria saber si otros usuarios tienen el mismo problema. Grazie Irene.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Te cuento que en mi casa siempre se habló italiano ( mis padres son italianos), o sea fué mi primer idioma, aún así hago bastantes errores porque al ser idiomas con muchas semejanzas las posibilidades de mezclar palabras y estructuras es mayor .Este fenómeno les ocurre también a los mismos italianos que viven aquí en mayor o menor medida, dado que poco a poco empiezan a reemplazar ciertas palabras italianas por otras españolas pero "italianizadas". Es un hecho muy interesante .
> Así que no te desalientes  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mauro,
> 
> Gracias por el consejo.  Trato de no desalientarme pero me caigo mal a migo misma cuando no hago las cosas bien. Te dire' que lo mismo me pasa con el Ingles.  Pienso en Espan~ol y hablo en Ingles y a veces se oye muy mal. A mis hijos les pasa lo mismo pero en reverso. Piensan en Ingles y hablan en Espan~ol.  Y te dire' que se oye espantoso.  Es dificil ensen~arles Espan~ol correcto cuando hay tanta influencia Americana. Bueno, uno tiene que seguir adelante.  Que pases buenas noches.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Marta
Click to expand...


----------

